# We all better hope this doesn't catch on.....



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

This is NOT good news no matter where you live ! Hope the folks in Kalifornia don't let this pass or it could spread ! http://www.gohuntn.c...g-dogs/?fb_ar=1


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I guess birddogs are next ! I wonder if the feds would give us a quantity discount if we built a fence along our southern and western borders ?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I would love to see all hunters and sportsmen in Kalifornication, quit buying licenses across the board for 2 years--and let the Game and fish infrastructure collapse around their ears. Then let the predation by yotes, cougars, bears, etc run rampant a few years. Its all about the money right? So deprive them of the money and they themselves (the DNR/state) will defeat the assinine rulings that they should be fighting in the first place. They decide or should what is necessary and right--and not based on warm and fuzzy feelings--but rather facts. If I lived there I probably would try to get all sportsmen on board and cripple the system that should be on their side. When the amount of jobs lost due to NO REVENUE (wardens etc) start happening, then they will pay attention. Just a thought.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Are they all that stupid down there?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's the tip of a really large iceberg of stupidity.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

So it seems.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Antlerz, it wouldn't make any difference. California is already broke and on the verge of being bankrupt. They literally can't see the forest because of the trees. California is the reason we lost our leg hold traps here in Colorado. Several years ago when people were leaving California in droves, Colorado was one of the states that they were settling in. Two California transplant women got together and after establishing their 6 month resident status, they got their agenda started and one year later we lost our leg hold traps. Now the burbs have a problem with their dogs and cats coming up missing and people having "encounters" with coyotes. I know there are a lot of pet owners on here, but these people deserve everything they get.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Wow, Mike thats so sad and so wrong, how does something like that really happen!?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

bleeding hear liberals with an agenda......they depicted trappers as blood thirty scum, only in it for the money( at the time fur prices were at rock bottom) and the city people drank the kool-aid and there you go. The ranchers and farming people voted against it but their numbers were just too small.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Mike , I am with you. The same sh!t is happening here in Az also. I dont understand why people move away from an area and then try and get everyone to change to what they like and left.


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

If and when it should ever happen, God forbid, that this country should collapse I hope I meet one of these people looking for a handout.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

But it must have been done on such a massive scale to achieve that.


----------



## DJBurns (Feb 26, 2012)

I take offence at being lumped into your definition of Californians as stupid.
The problem here is that most of the liberal jack wagons have moved here from some other state. I have lived here my whole life and only in the last 20 years have I seen so many liberals moving here. I'll tell you what you can have all your jack wagon liberals back. I know me and my born here friends don't want them. Have a nice day


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

DJBurns said:


> I take offence at being lumped into your definition of Californians as stupid.
> The problem here is that most of the liberal jack wagons have moved here from some other state. I have lived here my whole life and only in the last 20 years have I seen so many liberals moving here. I'll tell you what you can have all your jack wagon liberals back. I know me and my born here friends don't want them. Have a nice day


I agree with you and speaking only for myself my statement was "the people" as they are everywhere.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

DJBurns said:


> I take offence at being lumped into your definition of Californians as stupid.
> The problem here is that most of the liberal jack wagons have moved here from some other state. I have lived here my whole life and only in the last 20 years have I seen so many liberals moving here. I'll tell you what you can have all your jack wagon liberals back. I know me and my born here friends don't want them. Have a nice day


 
You are absolutely correct and I should have been more specific about my classification of people. DJ, my apologies, I meant no disrespect.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I believe the biggest problems in ALL states is that the majority of voters are big city dwellers, the majority of those being non hunters.

After all, go to the store to buy your meat where no animals were harmed to make it.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

They call it ballet box biology here and it started to fly and then it got shot down. The state game board meets and decides on what needs to be changed, some I don't agree with but they are the ones that we rely on.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Unfortunately the "cidiots and celebrities" rule the roost there. I feel for all our fellow outdoorsmen who have to endure year after year of stupid laws just to make the liberals happy. Makes me sick. DJBurns, none of the things said about your state are aimed at our fellow hunters, you included.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Unfortunately the "cidiots and celebrities" rule the roost there. I feel for all our fellow outdoorsmen who have to endure year after year of stupid laws just to make the liberals happy. Makes me sick. DJBurns, none of the things said about your state are aimed at our fellow hunters, you included.


+1


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

bones44 said:


> Unfortunately the "cidiots and celebrities" rule the roost there. I feel for all our fellow outdoorsmen who have to endure year after year of stupid laws just to make the liberals happy. Makes me sick. DJBurns, none of the things said about your state are aimed at our fellow hunters, you included.


"Here here" +2


----------

